# Medicine and Prothestics before the Middle ages.



## Ray McCarthy (Jan 14, 2016)

We know that people had both contraception and aborticficant birth control before middle ages, though later this became virtually secret knowledge in Europe (one reason for Catholic Papal Bulls about "witchcraft".)

But 6th C. wooden foot via iron ring fitment?

Sixth-century wooden foot thought be Europe's oldest prosthetic implant

Amazing!

There is the Irish legend of Nuada of the Silver hand. He lost kingship due to mutilation (losing hand) and later regained it because a "silver hand" was fitted. This now starts to sound like it might have a grain of truth?  (see link)


----------

